# Old Florida 77 reel any good?



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I know Old Florida are pre Nautilus. I found a Old Florida 77 reel, which i believe is 10wt-12wt, on my local craigslist for cheap. Would this still be a decent Tarpon reel? Or are they problematic? I have seen mixed reviews online.

Thanks

Kerry


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I have the 7 SA which I think is the large arbor version of the same reel. Have used it with both 10 and 11 WT rods but I think there is plenty of capacity for a 12. Drag isn't sealed like the Nautilus but I haven't had any problems with it. Seldom sees much use just because I'm not typically fishing for 11 WT fish. If you have a new lighter rod it may seem a bit heavy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

They work just fine (and have the added bonus of being easily convertible from right to left hand wind -or vice versa...). I still have three Old Florida reels - two fours and a seven... Their only vulnerability is that if you get one wet (thoroughly saturated by rain, etc.) you lose your drag until it dries out a bit... Once you know it and keep the reel in the cover on a bad rainy day until it's needed you'll be just fine...

Yes, they're a bit heavy but pretty much that design is a pretty faithful copy of the old Fin Nor classic fly reel - very sturdy and heavily built...


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

great for $75 sounds more than perfect


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

If you have the opportunity to get a look at the condition of the cork and it looks good I'd say go for it. If not maybe check with Nautilus to see if you can still get replacement parts and what the cost may be to replace the cork drag washer.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

G McC said:


> If you have the opportunity to get a look at the condition of the cork and it looks good I'd say go for it. If not maybe check with Nautilus to see if you can still get replacement parts and what the cost may be to replace the cork drag washer.



I called nautilus a couple years ago regarding an Old Florida reel I had. I wanted to replace the cork. They sent me a new cork ring free of charge.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For what it's worth -after a lifetime's use your kid might need to replace the original cork drag - they're that durable if kept properly oiled (or greased...). Yes, though I'd want to know the reel in in good working condition with no parts missing or needed since they haven't been making them since the advent of Nautilus...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Kerry, I had an 8wt version back in the day (don't remember the model) that I won in a little tarpon tourney in the Keys back in the late 90's I think. It was a decent reel for sure from what I saw. I ended up giving it to a friend and I'm pretty sure he still has it. That's saying something about the reel cause he's OCD about his gear!


----------

